# I DON'T like green beans!!!!!



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

He's expecting you've learned a lesson! A Sunny Day does not have green beans in it


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Maybe he objected to the fact they were cooked?? Try raw carrot 

He's a smart cookie if he can wheedle out all the bits he doesn't like though! Way to go Sunny!


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

That's so cute! Just like a little kid!


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Manxcat said:


> Maybe he objected to the fact they were cooked?? Try raw carrot
> 
> He's a smart cookie if he can wheedle out all the bits he doesn't like though! Way to go Sunny!


He does not like raw vegetables and has, in the past, eaten steamed broccoli or steamed carrots, etc. but it was so funny.....every little piece of green bean left in the bowl and all the food gone almost as if to say, "I left all the stuff that wasn't my food that you mixed in by mistake!"!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I think Sunny has been talking to Molly..............she won't touch green beans either! So much for diet foods huh?


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

Nuff said


----------



## Specman (Jun 14, 2012)

Dog can be so funny. Max eats green beans like they were candy! But then he also loves apples, watermelon, carrots and other assorted fruits and veggies. He is a picky eater when it comes to his kibble.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Specman said:


> Dog can be so funny. Max eats green beans like they were candy! But then he also loves apples, watermelon, carrots and other assorted fruits and veggies. He is a picky eater when it comes to his kibble.


Beau is the same way. In fact, we haven't really found anything he won't instantly gobble down!


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Sunny will pretty much eat anything I do -- he loves apples, yogurt, eggs, etc., and will eat green beans (steamed) or broccoli if I am but, if I mix some into his food......the purist that he is....he will eat around them! Strange.


----------



## PoodLuv (Apr 5, 2014)

What is it with dogs and apples? My old mpoo Sammy (who looked exactly like a black version of Sunny BTW) would beg for bites of apple like I was eating a steak or something, very funny and cute.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

It is funny how individual they are (like us) in their likes and dislikes. Peeves loves many kinds of fruits and vegetables. I don't think there is anything much other than lettuce that he doesn't like. Lily on the other hand only likes french fries and maybe an occasional bite of an apple or a really good peach.

The really cute thing here is how the green beans were very carefully eaten around though.


----------



## SusanG (Aug 8, 2009)

That's so funny! It reminds me of my dear Pandy (who went over the rainbow bridge many years ago). She hated peas and would pick every one out if it was in the canned food. She would spit each one out on the floor in front of her dish. Talk about a prehensile tongue, how she could take a mouthful and swish it around and sort out the whole pea, I never figured out! 
Callie loves green beans. Once I was picking them in my garden and putting them in a bowl. I turned around and there she was, eating them out of the bowl as fast as I put them in there.
Oh, and she loves lettuce - but only iceberg lettuce, won't touch other kinds!
Funny how dogs are such individuals and have food likes and aversions just as humans do.


----------

